# What color is your hair?



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

I'm curious to see what hair people have! I am a natural redhead, and so is everyone in my family (parents, sister, 2 brothers)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

Dark brown, almost black.


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2015)

jealous, red hair is so pretty. i'm naturally dirty blonde (or whatever people call it) but i have blonde lowlights in it just now


----------



## Lolipup (May 16, 2015)

Oh, natural brunette here~ although lighter than most. <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

currently dark brown cause I dye it. otherwise some lighter brown mixed with some weird blonde colour which i hate.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

I'm asian so my hair is completely black. A long time ago I wanted to dye it purple but my parents wouldn't let me xD


----------



## Gunnaka (May 16, 2015)

Very dark blonde, almost brown.


----------



## Peebers (May 16, 2015)

It's a dark brown, and it's really close to black! Although someday I really want to bleach my hair and dye it all sorts of crazy colors ;v;


----------



## Oblivia (May 16, 2015)

Mine's naturally a medium brown, but I have it highlighted blonde at present.


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Nearly black.


----------



## penguins (May 16, 2015)

boring brunette 
it almost looks black as well


----------



## Beardo (May 16, 2015)

A natural mix of browns and a little blonde.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 16, 2015)

Natural red.  I consider it more of a copper color, but other people still call me a fiery red head.


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> Natural red.  I consider it more of a copper color, but other people still call me a fiery red head.



Same here, but I don't mind. Some people call me a fiery red head because of my personality lol


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

When I was little I had bright blonde hair but as I got older it slowly turned into a dark brown color. Sometimes I consider dying it but then I remember that I kind of like my hair the way it is.


----------



## Feloreena (May 16, 2015)

Natural blonde.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 16, 2015)

I have jet black Asian hair.


----------



## Moddie (May 16, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Nicole. (May 16, 2015)

My hair is naturally light brown, only I dip dyed it blonde a few months ago.


----------



## honeymoo (May 16, 2015)

I dye my hair, but it's blonde on the top and gets darker as it goes down to like dark brown.
It's naturally dark brown like the color hair in my icon.


----------



## Ashuro (May 16, 2015)

My hairs are brown.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 16, 2015)

...


----------



## EpicLazer (May 16, 2015)

My hair is black.


----------



## Llust (May 16, 2015)

Mine is black. I wish it was brunette though, the gradient/ombre tips would look better with brown considering it flows easily with the same general color. It's really hard to do the ombre thing with black hair considering it's going from brown to black, and it doesn't look good unless you got perfect hair haha..I know from experience :/


----------



## himeki (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Locket (May 16, 2015)

Depends. I have brown, blonde, and red (scottish/irish blood, so I't natural) in it. It has a shade of red, it has blond in it, and has brown.


----------



## supercat (May 16, 2015)

brown


----------



## doggaroo (May 16, 2015)

My hair is strawberry blonde, so it is kind of red and kind of blonde.  I've had it dyed almost every other color, though.


----------



## Celestefey (May 16, 2015)

Naturally blonde! I've dyed it pink twice, though. And I plan on dying it purple next week.  I don't like having my hair just plain colours. I want to try out so many different colours. I'd love to dye it white, maybe someday...


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 16, 2015)

I'm naturally a dirty blonde but I've been dying my hair red for years.


----------



## Kendai (May 16, 2015)

I'm a mix of a strawberry blonde and a copper. My hair is red, but I have natural blonde highlights and brunette lowlights. Red hair runs in my family, so I'm the more copper, my sister is the more red, and my mom is the more strawberry blonde. My sister has her red hair and natural spiral curls. Her hair is -gorgeous-, no matter what she says!


----------



## Kissyme100 (May 16, 2015)

100% natural redhead! Runs in my family!


----------



## kayleee (May 16, 2015)

naturally dark blonde/light brunette, but I bleach it. so blonde.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 16, 2015)

It's brown, just like the other people who voted.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

Im a natural brunette, dyed it black but now decided to starting to get foils to make my hair look lighter again C:


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

i ajun so black

Though it's more of a dark brown, it's just easier to say black.


----------



## Hatori (May 16, 2015)

Naturally, my hair is a dark brown, but I've dyed it before! (Purple, dark red, and is currently dyed full jet black).


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Depends. I have brown, blonde, and red (scottish/irish blood, so I't natural) in it. It has a shade of red, it has blond in it, and has brown.



It's probably red because red hair usually consists of a lot of highlights and such. I have natural blonde highlights in my red hair lol.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 16, 2015)

It's black. Though lately I've been wanting to chop it off and bleach it. But that requires too much maintenance...


----------



## Zeiro (May 16, 2015)

Brown


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 16, 2015)

I'm a Natural Blonde, when I was little I was a toe head, my hair was literally white, but now it's turned a Golden Blonde. I've never dyed my hair before (I was never allowed) but I've always loved black hair, especially with blue eyes!


----------



## infinikitten (May 16, 2015)

Natural color is very dark brown, to the point where some people will legit try to argue with me that it's black. Not all the time, but often enough where I felt the need to mention it (obviously).

I feel most comfortable when it's fire engine red though. My favorite color would have to be Special Effects' Devilish (which I think has been renamed to or from Ruby Red). It's retina-searing in the sunlight, provided you bleach or lighten your hair beforehand, but it's still a pretty color over unbleached hair.

Recently I've been using enough of L'Oreal's hicolor hilights (meant for dark hair) in fuchsia/magenta to cover my whole head rather than just do highlights. When the color starts to fade, I dye over it with Special Effects [insert color here] - I have some of my favorite red left but I accidentally picked up a bottle of Cupcake Pink instead when I meant to restock, so that'll be fun I guess. Never did that shade of pink before.


----------



## samsquared (May 16, 2015)

Brown/blonde. It doesn't know what it wants to be. 
nice metaphor, hair


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

I voted Natural Red even though I dye my hair. Right now it's an ombre from my natural red to blonde.


----------



## oswaldies (May 16, 2015)

brunette


----------



## Raffy (May 16, 2015)

dyed red

like ariana grand?


----------



## Flowergender (May 17, 2015)

At the moment it's faded because I bleached it (originally black) so it's black at the top and orangey purple at the bottom. I need to redye it purple again because it was really nice.


----------



## Aeryka (May 17, 2015)

Brunette, but for five years I had gold/blonde highlights, I recently decided to go back fully natural


----------



## peachy13 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ashjaed (May 17, 2015)

My hair is usually blue, but I have to look for work again so I dyed it back to brown.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2015)

my hair is dyed a lighter shade of brown


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

If I didn't have a job that required "natural" color hair I would have purple/lilac maybe some silver mixed in. 



Spoiler: DREAM HAIRS


----------



## Noir (May 17, 2015)

My hair is naturally black, until I came down to this state, where it bleached itself to a dark brown from the sun. .-. Or thats what I like to think. >:C

But right now it's blackish brown, blonde, and red, fading into eachother. c: I have a fauxhawk too.


----------



## Hulaette (May 17, 2015)

I have black hair and purple bangs.


----------



## soda (May 17, 2015)

brownish blonde/idk

brunde?


----------



## Aestivate (May 17, 2015)

I've blond hair with a kind of goldish color to it and I don't really like it. Also my green eyes don't really fit my hair color. I would prefer to have dark blonde hair or just completely black hair because I feel like it would fit me better but looking at where I live and my ethnicity that last one would be almost impossible. I know I could just dye my hair but that doesn't feel right. If I would dye it, it would no longer be me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> If I didn't have a job that required "natural" color hair I would have purple/lilac maybe some silver mixed in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DREAM HAIRS



I've actually heard about this manytimes. Overhere if you dye your hair in a non-natural color even if it's only a bit you would be fired for almost every job. I don't think that's fair. I mean, you hire someone because of his talent not because how he or she looks right? (excluded jobs like modelling and stuff like that of course)


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

I have a black hair but if I could dye it I would go for green yooo.
Maybe only near the back, like a green undercut.


----------



## Astro Cake (May 17, 2015)

Dark-ish golden blonde. Been thinking about dying it a cool brown.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 17, 2015)

my hair is brunette, I really want to dye it pink but I don't think it would look good
TBH I don't think I'd look good with any other hair color besides brunette.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I've actually heard about this manytimes. Overhere if you dye your hair in a non-natural color even if it's only a bit you would be fired for almost every job. I don't think that's fair. I mean, you hire someone because of his talent not because how he or she looks right? (excluded jobs like modelling and stuff like that of course)



Yeah, most jobs are like this. Mostly because they think of it as "unprofessional" even though I live in a town where legit 80% of the population is druggies, I have to cover my tattoos and have somewhat "natural" colored hair. I get envious of my non-working friends or friends who work in like salons and stuff who have their pretty hair... 

I am still perfectly hospitable and nice no matter my hair color, piercings or tattoos, so I don't understand why I've got to cover up who I really am. Anytime anybody in public sees my piercings or tattoos all I get are compliments. So it's kind of silly.


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2015)

Sort of a dirty blonde.


----------



## LilyACNL (May 17, 2015)

*Hair color?*

What's your hair colour, and if you could change it, to what colour? and why?


----------



## Karminny (May 17, 2015)

Mine is black/really dark brown

I want to dip dye it to a really bright blue, or a dark red. I don't really have a reason, it just sounds fun and cool.


----------



## Foxfire (May 17, 2015)

My hair is platinum blonde at the moment, but it'll probably be purple or blue again soon. I miss my weird colours :c


----------



## LilyACNL (May 17, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Mine is black/really dark brown
> 
> I want to dip dye it to a really bright blue, or a dark red. I don't really have a reason, it just sounds fun and cool.


Thats so cool! Yeah, I just made my strands blue (I have dark brown) but I've always wanted silvery blue-y kinda thing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Foxfire said:


> My hair is platinum blonde at the moment, but it'll probably be purple or blue again soon. I miss my weird colours :c




Awe, well I bet it looks awesome!


----------



## Michiru-hime (May 17, 2015)

I have really, really dark brown hair. So I had some caramel balayage done to it and looks awesome!

But I wish I could just dye my hair pink or lavender ;-;


----------



## Brackets (May 17, 2015)

I have really dark brown hair, and I dip-dyed it light brown. I don't think I'd change it


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 17, 2015)

I have really light blonde hair (as in "what brand of dye do you use?" light blonde :/ IT IS NATURAL DAMMIT!!) I would never change it but I did go dark red for a few months though when I was 14. I can't go a crazy colour anyway because of work rules.


----------



## LilyACNL (May 17, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> I have really light blonde hair (as in "what brand of dye do you use?" light blonde :/ IT IS NATURAL DAMMIT!!) I would never change it but I did go dark red for a few months though when I was 14. I can't go a crazy colour anyway because of work rules.



Darn those work rules man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Michiru-hime said:


> I have really, really dark brown hair. So I had some caramel balayage done to it and looks awesome!
> 
> But I wish I could just dye my hair pink or lavender ;-;




Pink hair is soooo pretty!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 17, 2015)

Ugh, mine is red and I absolutely hate it. You would think that having the rarest hair color would make me happy, right? Nope. I just feel like it draws too much attention to me. I reallly want to dye it.


----------



## xTurnip (May 17, 2015)

I have boring darkish brown hair. It used to be pink though, and that was pretty cool.


----------



## Beardo (May 17, 2015)

I have a nice mix of different browns and a bit of blonde, all natural of course

Since I don't want to dye my hair, I wear wigs. I'm wanting a pink one, a blonde one, and a dark blue one.


----------



## LovelyFox (May 17, 2015)

My hair is mostly brown, and I prefer it that way. It matches my natural look anyways.


----------



## graceroxx (May 17, 2015)

I have blonde hair.


----------



## Kanaa (May 17, 2015)

I have black hair with highlighted brown parts c:


----------



## Kailah (May 17, 2015)

I have naturally black asian hair but I dyed it red during my sophomore year. And now it's kinda turned brown, so my hair is like black at the top and transitions into black. You can see it more clearly in the sun. c:


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 17, 2015)

A lot of people tend to tell me that I have black hair, but I'm pretty convinced it's a very dark brown because my individual hairs are a medium-tone brown ^^


----------



## kikiiii (May 17, 2015)

brunette w/some natural blondish streaks


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2015)

Depends.
Mine is shining blonde on the outside, but underneath its almost a light brown.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 17, 2015)

I just have Black hair


----------



## Duzzel (May 17, 2015)

Light brown naturally. Platinum Blonde for the past 2 years though ~
I've always considered other colors, especially black. But everyone says that my hair is perfect the way it is now, so I'll stick with it.


----------



## Jarrad (May 17, 2015)

I refuse to vote when there are such mundane and boring colours in the poll.


----------



## rabbite (May 17, 2015)

Hair is naturally black. I kind of want to dye it another color, probably pink.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 17, 2015)

I have black hair.


----------



## peachy13 (May 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I refuse to vote when there are such mundane and boring colours in the poll.



Um alright, you could've just said dyed??


----------



## Marmoset (May 17, 2015)

I've had quite a few hair colors. Currently back to my natural hair color which is short and brown with a very distinct 1" strip of white in the front (curse you thyroid problems). But prior to this about 6 months ago I had dyed, long blue-black hair.


----------



## AkiBear (May 17, 2015)

My natural hair color is disgusting dark brown but looks more gray than anything, or something like that. It used to be dirty blond. I haven't had my natural hair color since early 2010, though. I've been dying it a bunch of different colors and recently it used to be platinum blond but now it's pastel pink. It's sorta faded.


----------



## radical6 (May 17, 2015)

dark brown/black

i have brown hair in the sun kind of? like it looks like i have natural highlights. pic for example


----------



## peachy13 (May 18, 2015)

justice said:


> dark brown/black
> 
> i have brown hair in the sun kind of? like it looks like i have natural highlights. pic for example



Yep, I see the brown


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

A light brown color


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2015)

I was born blond, but now I am brown-haired, almost gray looking.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 19, 2015)

Black because I don't carry a lot of mutations with me.


----------



## Rizies (May 19, 2015)

My natural is a cool dark ash brown.  Over the past year or so, I went from dark brown to a red-brown, then to a golden brown, which then faded to a red golden brown.  I want to go back to my natural, so on Saturday I got my hair coloured again.  It's now a warmer ash brown.


----------



## urataros (May 19, 2015)

i have dyed teal hair 0: it's fading though, and i'm dying it purple next


----------



## Trundle (May 19, 2015)

I have brown hair. This poll is a bit biased towards females considering brunette is technically a word specifically for females. Although I heard brunette is used for either gender now.


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

black

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taka said:


> When I was little I had bright blonde hair but as I got older it slowly turned into a dark brown color. Sometimes I consider dying it but then I remember that I kind of like my hair the way it is.



one of my daughters was born w/ nearly white hair..., at the age of 3 it was light blond and now (10y) it's turning into brown (unfortunately )


----------



## Aerohail (May 19, 2015)

Just dyed mine dark shiny red yesterday. @w@


----------



## Ablaze (May 19, 2015)

Had black hair ever since I was born.


----------



## Liseli (May 19, 2015)

Naturally a brunette, until blond and red was tossed into my hair.


----------



## Holla (May 19, 2015)

Super dark brunette so dark in fact people often say I have black hair, but I don't. xD In bright sunlight it looks brown with a little bit of red highlights (natural), inside though it almost always looks almost black.


----------



## Bowie (May 19, 2015)

I have blond hair, though it is much darker than once before. I believe it's called dirty blond.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 19, 2015)

Pretty much jet black. In the sun, my hair is a dark brown shade.


----------



## Bubblegum K.K (May 20, 2015)

I've got dark brown hair with reddish highlights, but I plan to dye it when I'm older.


----------



## Improv (May 20, 2015)

dark brown


----------



## Fillup (May 20, 2015)

its more an auburn color but brunette shall work!


----------



## pippy1994 (May 21, 2015)

Natural red, although my hair is naturally multi-coloured. Mostly red tones with even brown and blonde.


----------



## Terri (May 21, 2015)

black


----------



## Trickilicky (May 21, 2015)

I'm ash blonde, with some lighter blonde highlights at the tips.


----------



## Ste (May 21, 2015)

Brown!


----------



## inkling (May 21, 2015)

My natural color is dark brown, but I had been dyeing it black. Now I'm blonde.


----------



## Loriii (May 21, 2015)

Black, but sometimes it looks like Dark brown XD


----------



## desu (May 21, 2015)

black >    < i want to dye it though


----------



## Ceri (May 21, 2015)

Dark purple.
Natural colour is a very ashy dark blonde with whites (I started greying when I was 15!). Before that, it was jet black. I had hennaed with pure henna for about 4 or so years before that, too.


----------



## Shimmer (May 21, 2015)

I wish there was an "other" option on the poll. xD My hair is a mix between red, brown and blonde. 

My hair started off as red, then went to blonde, then brown-blonde, then red-blonde-brown, then red, then brown red. It's just a mix. xD


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

my hair is dyed, and has been since i've been 12. it's two colors atm; light brown at the top and a redish brown in the middle and bottom


----------



## MishMeesh (May 22, 2015)

I have brown hair, with natural highlights which I'm very grateful for since I don't have to pay lots of money to have them haha

My mum is a natural redhead. So if I were to ever have children, if the father of those children also had a redhaired gene somewhere, there's a chance my children could have red hair. The ginger flows in me.


----------



## Griffin_Europe (May 22, 2015)

Brown


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

my hair colour is brown but in the summer on a hot day it goes really auburn colour almost ginger


----------



## Le Ham (May 23, 2015)

Brownish. Like, not dark enough for me to quite consider it brunette, but not light enough to be dirty blonde.

Like the color of the banner on the top of my post.


----------



## peachy13 (May 27, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I wish there was an "other" option on the poll. xD My hair is a mix between red, brown and blonde.
> 
> My hair started off as red, then went to blonde, then brown-blonde, then red-blonde-brown, then red, then brown red. It's just a mix. xD



Weird xD


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 27, 2015)

I used to be blond, really blond. Especially in the summer, it got lighter. As I got older, in my twenties it got dark blond and when I hit 30, I got my first bald spot. 

So now I mow it and I`m bald.


----------



## Shinigamii (May 27, 2015)

medium brown x)


----------



## peachy13 (May 27, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I used to be blond, really blond. Especially in the summer, it got lighter. As I got older, in my twenties it got dark blond and when I hit 30, I got my first bald spot.
> 
> So now I mow it and I`m bald.



I laughed at this LOL


----------



## Pearls (May 27, 2015)

A kind of dark blonde/light brownish colour


----------



## Lmaze (May 27, 2015)

I am blonde and it comes with a lot of blonde jokes... people are so clever


----------



## Kaiaa (May 27, 2015)

I have naturally auburn hair. It's not really red but it's not really brown either. I wish I had black hair though


----------



## (ciel) (May 27, 2015)

My hair is naturally really light blond, but it hasn't been that way for years now cause I love dying it. It's been dyed a reddish colour for a while now, and I really like how I look with it, but I've also had orange, blue, green, and purple


----------



## EndlessElements (May 27, 2015)

my hair is now dark brown. almost black with purple tones


----------



## Keyblades (Jul 6, 2015)

Natural brunette.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm a natural light brown hair color/brunette. People often ask me if I dye my hair, but it gets lighter with sun exposure. My top layer is like an orange-y light brown and underneath its a more subtle brown color.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mid to dark brown hair. Though recently I got caramel colored highlights in my hair (I also got it cut shorter  ). I really like how it looks now.


----------



## aericell (Jul 8, 2015)

My hair was really dark brown when I was little, I used to think it was black until my brother noticed it looked brown in the sunlight. I started putting hydrogen peroxide in it in middle school and did so again a couple weeks ago so now its a mix of several shades of brown


----------



## Moddie (Jul 8, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Bowie (Jul 8, 2015)

Blond. Specifically, dirty blond.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 8, 2015)

Dirty blonde. It's a struggle, whether I have dark blonde or light brown hair depends on the day, how much sun I've got, and what mood I'm in xD


----------



## riummi (Jul 8, 2015)

dyed my hair a dark rose color


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm a brunette with natural tints of old fart grey


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 8, 2015)

BACLK!


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 8, 2015)

Brunette


----------



## sleepel (Jul 8, 2015)

Dark Brown


----------



## boujee (Jul 8, 2015)

Dirty Brown(natural mixture of dark brown and light brown)


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 8, 2015)

It's black. A lot of my friends in the past have commented about how ''pitch black'' my hair is.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 8, 2015)

I say my hair is light brown, but my friends say it's dirty blonde which bothers me.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

brunette~​


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

my hair is brown. not dark brown, not light brown, just brown


----------



## Heyden (Jul 9, 2015)

In between black and brown, but looks more black


----------



## piichinu (Jul 9, 2015)

Brown coz its the best


----------



## Byngo (Jul 9, 2015)

Dyed Red. If only I could have natural red. :x


----------



## okaimii (Jul 9, 2015)

My hair is dark brown. However, I dyed my hair a natural dark red a few months back. While most of it has faded and my roots have come out, you can still see the red in brightly lit places.


----------



## emmeline (Jul 9, 2015)

I have strawberry blonde hair, but a small portion of it is faded pink--I will hopefully be re-dyeing it pink soon haha!


----------



## butz (Jul 9, 2015)

Currently my roots and the sides are dyed blonde and the top of my hair is a light pink. c: It used to be all kind of a neon pink, but that was for winter. Now that it's summer I wanted a lighter color. ^^


----------



## kris13 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm naturally dirty blonde, dyed my hair light blonde for most of my life until recently, now I'm brunette lol


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

I am a boring dirty blonde, rofl

- - - Post Merge - - -



butz said:


> Currently my roots and the sides are dyed blonde and the top of my hair is a light pink. c: It used to be all kind of a neon pink, but that was for winter. Now that it's summer I wanted a lighter color. ^^



That sounds unbelievably cute


----------



## HelloPrince (Jul 11, 2015)

My hair's white. Looks like this:


Spoiler








Naturally white, I should clarify. =)


----------



## Mariah (Jul 11, 2015)

HelloPrince said:


> My hair's white. Looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


But that's blonde.


----------



## HelloPrince (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't have pigment, it's white.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 11, 2015)

HelloPrince said:


> I don't have pigment, it's white.



Oh, you're albino?


----------



## HelloPrince (Jul 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Oh, you're albino?



That's right.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 11, 2015)

why is golden 100% royal bronze brown not an option?????????????????/

this is blasphemy


----------



## Danielle (Jul 11, 2015)

I have naturally red hair but I'm currently a blonde.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)

This fake copper-brown yet orangey color


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

My hair is brown naturally and currently. I've dyed my hair almost every color though


----------



## hzl (Jul 12, 2015)

ye I er died my hair pink, purple, orange, blue .. every colour under the sun til it started falling out so I had it all cut and now I'm my natural dark brunette colour.
kinda hoping to put a dark plum colour in maybe before I go abroad because my natural brunette is a dull lifeless one


----------



## Ste (Jul 12, 2015)

Brown =P


----------



## kittypurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Naturally im a dirty blonde,
but I died my hair to do a brown to blonde ombre


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've got brown hair, but it's summer, so I've got some natural red highlights coming through. Always thought about putting some streaks of colour in my hair, but never bothered, because I'm zetta cheap, lawl.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 12, 2015)

i had natural platinum hair when i was a kid, but now its a darker ash blonde.


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

i'm blonde/brown.

:^)


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jul 15, 2015)

My hair is half brown and less then half blonde. I wish I had a job that would allow me to go pastel pink or blue, or half blue and purple. :/ I miss colored hair so much.


----------



## Harmonia (Jul 15, 2015)

natural ash blonde, have been dyeing (dying? what is english) since i was 14  probably had every color you can imagine. lately i always go with bright red, though i thought i'd mix it up a little and went purple for once. going red again soon though.


----------



## kassie (Jul 15, 2015)

My hair is naturally a very dark brown, almost black.

I've recently dyed it a dark auburn though.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 15, 2015)

Blonde hair, blue eyes.  Basically your generic Non-Neo Nazi German.  Never been to Germany.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

My hair is dyed blonde, but I'm a natural brunette.


----------



## Arstotzkan (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm a natural red. It's more of a bright, bright orange to be honest, but it's got a bunch of natural highlights and low-lights and I'm really lucky :3


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 15, 2015)

Naturally blonde.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 15, 2015)

A very dark brown (basically black).


----------



## Forek (Jul 15, 2015)

My hair is * Black* my eyes don't matter lol


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 15, 2015)

My hair is sort of a dark chocolate brown. For whatever reason though, my beard is a slightly different color than my hair -- a lighter brown with some redish-blond highlights.


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm a natural brunette, but my hair was dyed blonde for 7 years. Afterwards I dyed it burgundy and had that for like a year.
Now I dyed it purple 2 days ago and I love it <333333


----------



## Hanami (Jul 17, 2015)

my natural hair color is black.


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Born with black hair. black hair forlife!!!


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow..
A lot of brunettes here o.o


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I am a natural dirty blonde. I am quite proud. *pride emotion*


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine is darkbrown..
With darkbrown /almost black/ eyes. Yay.
Nothing special xD


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

Brunette!!! c:


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2015)

My hair color is black.


----------



## easpa (Jul 17, 2015)

I had it dark red for a while but I just dyed it purple there a few days ago


----------



## ganondork (Jul 27, 2015)

I recently redyed my hair a brighter shade of red.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 27, 2015)

I have blonde hair right now. (Natural light blonde and light brown lowlights.) In my profile pic, it's dyed black. I'm using a pic of me from 4+ months ago because, well, I like that photo of myself a lot. xD
I think I'll go back to black hair again. Hmmmm...


----------



## BaltoDork (Jul 27, 2015)

My hair is blonde. It's not really light but not really dark either. I remember one time this old woman was really surprised that I was a brown eyed blonde sooo.. alright. xD I have awkward dark eyebrows but bangs. Bangs are nice.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

brunette but im going blonde/v light brown in a few days ;p


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2015)

Pure Black, and I'm never dying it.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 27, 2015)

My hair is brown...


----------



## Bjork (Jul 27, 2015)

brown


----------



## AeroMerlin (Jul 27, 2015)

Dirty blonde.
Thinking about getting it colored Silver.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 28, 2015)

Dyed hair, blue and purple. <3


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm a redhead!


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jul 28, 2015)

Dark purple <3
Thinking about green or blue tho


----------

